# My wife has an unusual sex drive.



## someguy26 (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, so my wife and I have been married 8 years and have 4 and 6 year old boys. I work and she stays at home. In the last year we went from once every couple weeks to every day, then every week, then twice a week. But it is always different. We do have great sex- She always gets off at least twice if not more. I have been doing date nights with her for awhile now and have noticed the I NEVER get laid on date night. But if I stop doing date nights I start getting it every day but then it tapers off. I want to understand why this is and what is the psychology behind this - if any.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

How often are the date nights?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's not unusual. She probably came into her peak, and then the frequency is based around her cycle.

The date thing could be that it's out too late and she's tired? Drunk? I dunno.


----------



## someguy26 (Jul 11, 2012)

date nights once a week , sometimes we skip a week though.
"The date thing could be that it's out too late and she's tired? Drunk? I dunno." I would agree except that we've had hundreds of date nights in our marriage and she is NEVER in the mood although she is still very affectionate...


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

If your sex life is otherwise great, I don't see the problem.

Maybe on date night she just wants to enjoy your company without feeling obligated to have sex with you. You sort of sound like you want sex as some kind of reward for taking her out. Maybe she looks at it that way too. Spending time with her alone is all she needs on date nights. The sex would be for you (mostly).


----------



## someguy26 (Jul 11, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> If your sex life is otherwise great, I don't see the problem.
> 
> Maybe on date night she just wants to enjoy your company without feeling obligated to have sex with you. You sort of sound like you want sex as some kind of reward for taking her out. Maybe she looks at it that way too. Spending time with her alone is all she needs on date nights. The sex would be for you (mostly).


Well, I don't feel like I need sex on date night- I just find it strange that on the nights that I feel the most connected with her that she is in no mood for sex. 

On the other hand I never "beg" for sex or expect it from her. I can tell when she is in the mood or not and when she isn't I don't try.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You got somethin' good. Don't mess it up. lol


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

someguy26 said:


> Well, I don't feel like I need sex on date night- I just find it strange that on the nights that I feel the most connected with her that she is in no mood for sex.
> 
> On the other hand I never "beg" for sex or expect it from her. I can tell when she is in the mood or not and when she isn't I don't try.


Is the connection you have not enough on those nights? I mean if you weren't getting it at all I could understand where you're coming from, but that doesn't seem like the case here.

Have you asked her about it? Seems like a good deal to me. She may not feel like you do about date night. And really that's okay considering.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

someguy26 said:


> I can tell when she is in the mood or not and when she isn't I don't try.


Does she turn you down when she's not in the mood?


----------

